# autonomie de la batterie du Ti



## jrichelle (23 Mars 2001)

Quelqu'un a-t-il une expérience relative au temps d'autonomie de la batterie du Ti ?

Jean


----------



## Number One (23 Mars 2001)

En utilisation normale, elle tient entre 2 h 30 et 3 h 00

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Jeko (23 Mars 2001)

Apple n'avait pas dit 5 heures ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ou alors tu regardes tout le temps des DVD ?


----------



## Number One (24 Mars 2001)

Non, mais je ne réduit pas la vitesse du processeur, et je me met en performance optimale Sinon, je pense qu'en réduisant la vitesse du processeur et en ce mettant en autonomie maximale, et sans trop soliciter le processeur (c'est à dire utiliser un traitement de texte), oui tu peux tenir 5 heures. Mais la meilleure solution, c'est comme moi, d'acheter une deuxième batterie.

------------------
@+ Number One

*++++Mac OS Forever++++*
Number One on the net 
Sorry, but Only Mac !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mars 2001)

Je me souviens avoir lu sur macosrumors un mail d'un gars qui bossait dans l'armement : il proposait de commercialiser une batterie pour tibook d'une autonomie de 8h en lecture de dvd !!!
Halucinant, pourquoi un truc comme ça n'est pas dans nos portables !!!

(peut-être que la batterie coute un max !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Avril 2001)

Avis aux connaisseurs....

un caméraman (à l'occasion d'un cours de montage vidéo) m'a dit que pour remettre a zéro  la mémoire d'une batterie d'une caméra ou d'un ordi il fallait lui faire faire un petit séjour d'une nuit dans le congélateur....???????
J'ai quelques doutes sur ce genre de recettes de grand-mère
Est-ce que quelqu'un à déja entendu parler de cette pratique inuit?????
merci


----------



## bacman (3 Avril 2001)

ti 400:
utilisation normale:entre 3 heures et 3 heures et demie
utilisation normale en désactivant appletalk:
entre 4 heures 10 et 4 heures 45
cycle processeur activé et autonomie maxi:
5 heures et demie et plus


----------

